# Boice Crane Drill Press Restoration



## johnlllejeune (Aug 23, 2021)

I started the restoration before I joined, so I don't have any before pictures.  But you can all imagine the rust, dirt dauber mud packed inside of everything, old paint, stripped bolts, missing parts, rusty shafts, and nothing moved.  I couldn't buy parts online from a long gone Boice Crane parts house, so I shopped around and made stuff to get it back to life.  This machine is a beauty and a treasure.  It can drill steel and wood and has seven different speeds.  This restoration took me about four months doing the work and buying parts online.


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 23, 2021)

Nice.  It's good to see folks bring old machines back to productive work.
Welcome to the group!


----------

